# Difference between friends & best friends



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

"Sex lives".........at our age??? Then again, guess some can still do "it", while others have to see their doctor to see if they can anymore. Sure don't want anyone keeling over w/a heart attack or something. Sort of like in the movies Dave and Private Benjamin.

Anyway, wife and I don't really have any friends b/c we are pretty "selective" on who we'd want to be friends with. In other words, married couples (our age) and non smokers are just three of our requirements.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2015)

A BEST friend is one who will clean out your computer after you're dead.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Hard times will always reveal true friends!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well said Jim, those I believe are the truest of friends.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2015)

A good friend will climb the highest mountain, swim the widest river, and cross the hottest desert for you.  A best friend will pick you up at the airport during rush hour.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

A friend in need is a ........pest!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Sid (Jan 15, 2015)

A good friend will come bail you out of jail at one in the AM. Best friend is locked up with you saying, damn that sure was fun.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Rocky (Jan 16, 2015)

jujube said:


> A good friend will climb the highest mountain, swim the widest river, and cross the hottest desert for you.  A best friend will pick you up at the airport during rush hour.



In the city where I live, that would be the absolute truth!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)




----------

